# Green building code



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Apparently the boys up in Sacramento have just enacted a new so-called Green Building Code to the Californina Building Standards Code. This new stuff is to be mandatory in 2010 for new construction.

I haven't read all the details yet, and don't know how remodel work, as opposed to new construction, will be impacted. One provision I have heard about is that water softeners will be banned, and there is some talk that they might try to force the removal of existing softeners. We'll have to see if they can get away with that!

Naturally, there is a lot of controversy about the softener issue. Proponents maintain that the benefits in terms of longer lifespan of plumbing components AND clothing washed in soft water, outweigh the alleged environmental costs. I don't have a dog in this fight....don't have a softener in my house, and just "suck up" the mineral deposits and the water heater issues. But I suspect it wil be a battle. I also suspect there are some other hidden bombshells when get time to study the entire text of this new code!


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I bet the environmental impact of producing, delivering, and installing more water heaters, pipes, and other things affected by hard water will outweigh whatever impact water softeners have. It does sound like a good rule to me. How about an amendment saying re-pipes are mandatory every 20 years. Now that would be a great rule.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

how exactly does a softener work? I don't really know anything about filtering and treatment systems. Is there anything good I can read to learn just a little about it?


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Where I live they just came out with this new green building code which stipulates MINIMUM R-20 in walls, and R-44 in attics (overkill, even for Vancouver BC - R-12 is fine for walls, and R-28 is more than enough for ceilings) for new construction houses only, as well as last year they made it mandatory that all furnaces in new homes must be high efficiency (condensing) units.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorting out Green

What does green mean to you? To most it means saving the planet from global warming. Responsible use of the earth’s natural resources. Saving energy and perhaps money also.
Here’s what it really means. Let’s say you are the CEO of a large manufacturing company that makes plumbing fixtures. You have a pretty good market for your wares in new construction and remodeling but let’s face it. Not many people just up and decide to replace their toilet on a whim. Especially if it’s working fine. Wouldn’t it be nice if you could find some way to jack up your toilet sales? Sure it would. It would put more money in your pockets and maybe even the stock holders would get some benefit. So how about we pal around with some Washington lobbyist. Let’s buy him dinner and drinks. Get him a date. Play some golf. Stuff his pockets with the green stuff. Lets convince him to convince our legislators that we really need to change all the toilets for the sake of the planet. Never mind that these new toilets don’t flush worth a damn and you have to hit the handle four times to flush the poo. After all it’s not about convieniance, it’s about the planet.
 The green movement is with out a doubt the most clever marketing scheme of all time. The entire population is aware of it and a good many of them have bought into it. In fact I’ll bet ninety nine percent bought into it without doing five minutes worth of research on the subject. Green has become a part of our vocabulary. If it’s green, it must be good. Who decides what is and is not green? The manufacturers do, that’s who. If you put the green sticker on your product, you appeal to just about everyone. Heck we all want to do our part, right? Green has been packaged and sold to an entire population of folks eager to get on the band wagon because it’s the right thing to do. P.T. Barnum said it best over a hundred years ago. There’s one born every second.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Alan said:


> how exactly does a softener work? I don't really know anything about filtering and treatment systems. Is there anything good I can read to learn just a little about it?


 Check out www.howstuffworks.com they have a pretty genaric layout.


----------

